# OLEOID ?



## tftfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Dr. PETERS OLEOID
 Made by Dr. P FAHRNEY
 CHICAGO ILL USA


----------



## tftfan (Jun 6, 2006)

FRONT AND BACK


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 6, 2006)

That's one of at least a dozen different patent medicines manf by Peter Fahrney.
 Its one of the earlier ones.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 6, 2006)

*Thank You Guntherhess, just ordered the 2006 medicines guide. Do we no what OLEOID is?*


----------



## David E (Jun 7, 2006)

PREPARED BY Dr PETER
 FAHRNEY & SONS CO CHICAGO
 ILL. U.S.A. Dr PETER'S OLEOID
 (base) PAT. APPLIED FOR
 Clear 5 3/8" x 1 5/8" x 1 5/8" ABM

 No use or value given
 Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2006)

> OLEOID


 
 I believe it was a liniment or balm made from a certain type of tree.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 7, 2006)

Right on Matt, from a geneology site on the web: http://www.hallgren.org/genealogy/notes/pdf/s4p13.pdf
 Can't google the tree yet.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2006)

if they are referring to Fahrney it would be a Swiss chemist not a Swedish chemist.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Matt, you are right on the money. Oleoid is a family of small shrub like trees that has been use for it's medicinal properties for hundreds of years. It grows in the arid regions of the planet and the most common concoction is a waxy substance from the oleoid is mixed with pure olive oil warmed and applied in compresses.

 Per my mom.


----------

